# My Hamilton [almost] Definitive Collection



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Poker


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice collection you have there, like the three dial chronograph.









Good signature line; helicopter fan by any chance.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Bladerunner said:


> Nice collection you have there, like the three dial chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tnx!

Hamilton is my 2nd love! (after O&W.....or my wife...??)

P.s.

Yep, Blue Thunder was a nice movie!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Broadarrow said:


> Poker


Nice collection ,not too tarty refreshing change


----------

